
Hong Kong Protesters Angry over Mob Beatings Clash with Police - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hong-kong-protesters-head-for-site-of-beatings-11564209798?mod=rsswn
======
throwaway_2047
> Parts of Hong Kong Paralyzed by Protests After Clashes With Police

The flip side is, whole Hong Kong will be paralyzed if no protest be made

